# der Bug, der Fehler, der Irrtum, das Unrecht



## araceli

Hallo!

Ich begrüssen das Forum.
What's the difference between these words: der Bug, der Fehler, der Irrtum und das Unrecht?
Examples, please.

Auf Wiedersehen!

Bitte, abheben der Bug, danke.


----------



## Artrella

der Fehler   - in einem Software-Programm
 der Bug  : bow [aviat.] [naut.]   
 der Irrtum : mistake   
das Unrecht : wrong   

Enstschuldige mir, ich habe keine Beispiele!  
Auf Wiedersehen Art


----------



## araceli

Hallo Artrella:
Así que para nombrar un error en la escritura debo decir : das Irrtum, no?
Te escribo en castellano porque el inglés me sale tipo Tarzán y en alemán peor que a la mona Chita  
Estas palabras las encontré en un diccionario alemán<->castellano:
www.osola.com/dix/index.es.php
Parece que hay muchos en Internet.
Sabés de alguno muy bueno?
Danke schön, Art

Bitte, abheben das Irrtum, danke schön


----------



## Artrella

araceli said:
			
		

> Hallo Artrella:
> Así que para nombrar un error en la escritura debo decir : das Irrtum, no?
> Te escribo en castellano porque el inglés me sale tipo Tarzán y en alemán peor que a la mona Chita
> Estas palabras las encontré en un diccionario alemán<->castellano:
> www.osola.com/dix/index.es.php
> Parece que hay muchos en Internet.
> Sabés de alguno muy bueno?
> Danke schön, Art
> 
> Bitte, abheben das Irrtum, danke schön




Hola Araceli, te paso los dos diccionarios con los que yo me manejo en mi humilde primer año de Alemán...
http://www.leo.org/

http://www.canoo.com/online/canoonet.html


A mí me sirven bastante, ojo que el segundo está todo en alemán, pero si yo puedo entenderlo, creo que cualquiera puede   !

Tschüss, Art


----------



## Jade

Ein Fehler kann zwar in eim Sofware-Programm auftreten, jedoch nicht nur da. Ein Beispiel wäre der *Rechtschreibfehler* und etliche Fehler mehr.

*Der Irrtum* = you use that expression more when you got something *wrong * but is very *comparable to Fehler*. Z.B. Ich habe mich am Tag geirrt oder Irren ist menschlich = getting it wrong is human!

*Unrecht* = Z.B. Er ist im Unrecht - he is wrong (in what he thinks, with his conviction) Unrecht also means i*njustice* and *unfairness*.



der Fehler - in einem Software-Programm
der Bug : bow [aviat.] [naut.] 
der Irrtum : mistake 
das Unrecht : wrong 

Enstschuldige mir, ich habe keine Beispiele! 
Auf Wiedersehen Art
__________________
La inteligencia me persigue... pero yo soy mas rápido. Les Luthiers  

*Korrigieren mir, bitte!!  *  = Bitte korregiere* mich*!


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> der Fehler   - in einem Software-Programm
> der Bug  : bow [aviat.] [naut.]
> der Irrtum : mistake
> das *Unrecht : wrong*
> 
> Enstschuldige mir, ich habe keine Beispiele!
> Auf Wiedersehen Art




Hallo Art,

Ich glaube es ist nicht ganz Richtig


 Unrecht/injustice/injusticia   
  Falsch/wrong/erróneo

Was denkst Du?

Tormenta


----------



## calzetin

araceli said:
			
		

> Hallo Artrella:
> Así que para nombrar un error en la escritura debo decir : das Irrtum, no?



Esto me lo dicen mucho:
- Lo has escrito mal: du hast ein Fehler gemacht
- Eso está mal escrito: es ist falsch geschrieben

Esto lo digo a veces:
- Debería mejorar mi ortografía: ich sollte meine Rechtschreibung verbessern

Espero que te sirva


----------



## araceli

calzetin said:
			
		

> Esto me lo dicen mucho:
> - Lo has escrito mal: du hast ein Fehler gemacht
> - Eso está mal escrito: es ist falsch geschrieben
> 
> Esto lo digo a veces:
> - Debería mejorar mi ortografía: ich sollte meine Rechtschreibung verbessern
> 
> Espero que te sirva



Danke schön, calzetin!


----------



## Reinhard aus Innsbruck

araceli said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich begrüssen das Forum.
> What's the difference between these words: der Bug, der Fehler, der Irrtum und das Unrecht?
> Examples, please.
> 
> Auf Wiedersehen!
> 
> Bitte, abheben der Bug, danke.



Hallo Araceli!

der Bug = das Vorderteil eines Schiffes
Dieses Vorderteil ist gebogen (Verb: etwas (A) biegen, bog, gebogen)
Ich stehe am Bug des Schiffes und betrachte das Meer.

der Fehler = etwas (A) fehlt
Wenn in einem Wort ein Buchstabe fehlt, ist es ein Rechtschreibfehler.
Wenn ich falsch rechne, ein Rechenfehler
Wenn in einem gedruckten Text etwas falsch geschrieben ist, ein Druckfehler, ein Schreibfehler
Wenn das Herz (von Geburt an) krank ist, ein Herzfehler
Wenn ich nicht aufpasse und etwas zu schnell mache, passiert mir ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler
Fehler können aus verschiedenen Gründen passieren. Meistens aus Unwissen, aber auch aus Unachtsamkeit, fehlender Konzentration

der Irrtum = kommt aus dem Lateinischen "errare" engl.: error
sich (A) irren: Ich habe mich geirrt. Irren ist menschlich (lat.: errare humanum est) Menschen machen Fehler, unterliegen Irrtümern
Wenn ich mich nicht irre. = If I am not mistaken
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, passierte der Unfall letzten Samstag. Also bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich mich genau daran erinnern kann, wann das war.

der Irrtum und der Fehler haben ähnliche Bedeutungen, aber man kann das eine Wort nicht einfach durch das andere Wort ersetzen.
richtig: Ich mache einen Fehler.
falsch: Ich mache einen Irrtum.
richtig: Das ist ein Irrtum, das muss/kann ein Irrtum sein. Ich habe mich geirrt. Ich kann mich auch irren. Sie müssen sich irren.
           einem Irrtum unterliegen, sich irren
Es gibt Irrmeinungen, also Meinungen, Ansichten die auf einem Irrtum basieren, die wissenschaftlich unhaltbar sind.
Der Irrglaube ist etwas Ähnliches. Hat weniger mit dem religiösen Glauben zu tun, bezieht sich auf z.B. traditionell Überliefertes,
das sich inzwischen wissenschaftlich als falsch erwiesen hat, aber von vielen Menschen noch geglaubt wird.
Frauen sind schlechtere Autofahrer als Männer. Das sagten Männer früher. Statistisch gesehen ist das eine falsche Aussage.

Irrtümer sind die Stationen auf dem Weg zur Wahrheit. (Dostojewski)

Irrtümer entstehen durch gänzlich fehlendes Wissen und voreiliges Urteilen, das sich auf Halbwissen stützt. (frei nach Kant)

das Unrecht ist das Gegenteil von Recht und bezieht sich auf das geltende Recht, die geltenden Gesetze
Ich habe das Recht etwas zu fordern, zu tun = die Gesetze eines Landes erlauben mir das, es ist kein Unrecht, kein Verstoß gegen ein Gesetz
Die entsprechenden Adjektive dazu sind "gerecht" und "ungerecht" und die Nomen "Gerechtigkeit" und "Ungerechtigkeit"
eine gerechte Strafe ist eine faire Strafe, eine ungerechte Strafe eine unfaire
Wenn Menschen vor dem Gesetz nicht gleich sind, ist das ein Unrecht.
Es gibt Unrechtsstaaten, in denen der eine für ein Verbrechen ins Gefängnis kommt, ein anderer aber nicht, weil er Richter bestechen
kann, ein angesehener Mann ist, Einfluss hat, etc.

Man kann jemandem Unrecht tun/zufügen, ihn ungerecht behandeln, das Gesetz falsch anwenden oder nicht beachten
Unrecht erleiden = ungerecht behandelt werden

unrecht haben = nicht recht haben = im Unrecht sein = nicht im Recht sein

Die Abwesenden haben immer unrecht/ sind immer im Unrecht (Giacomo Casanova).
Wer vom Unrecht profitiert, definiert den Schrei nach Gerechtigkeit als Sozialneid (Walter Ludin)

Was die Herren (die Mächtigen) tun, ist alles Recht,
Unrecht hat nur der Knecht (die Machtlosen).          (dt. Sprichwort)

Unrecht tun ist leichter als es zu ertragen. (frei nach Publilius Syrus)

Unrecht ist das, was für einen anderen Menschen nachteilig ist. (frei nach Tolstoi)

Sich des Unrechts wehren, allezeit bringt Ehren. (Ebner-Eschenbach)
= Es ist ehrenhaft, Unrecht nicht zu akzeptieren, sondern für Gerechtigkeit zu kämpfen.

Es geschieht mehr Unrecht im Gehorsam als in der Rebellion.(Jörg P. Müller)
= Die Jasager (yesmen) sind ungerechter, öfter im Unrecht als die Neinsager, die Rebellen

Das Unrecht trägt, auch wenn es blüht, keine Früchte. (Sprichwort)
= Unrecht erzeugt keine positiven Resultate, man hat keinen (langfristigen) Gewinn davon

Entschuldigung für die Länge (die Unverständlichkeit ?) meines Eintrages!


----------

